# most expensive DTG printer?



## Twin85 (Jun 12, 2005)

What are some of the top tiered/higher end DTG printers? Someone had mentioned that some of the top ones get up to $100k price tag, is this just because they do multiple shirts at a time or is it because the quality is that amazing?


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Well the Kornit is the most expensive, It has cheaper inks so saves in the long run but the price for the unit is by far the most expensive. Some people seem to like them and some dont, as you will see with any of the dtg printers. The next most expensive is now the Brother that is coming out with white ink. Then after that you get into the smaller machines such as DTG, Anajet, flexijet, tjet and so on. Oh and the brother that does not use white ink is also within the price range of the smaller printers.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Yup Kornit because uses industrial print heads that cost around 5 grand each which are used in big UV and solvent printers....
Benefit I notice on video that other machines have like Bobbie said is inexpensive ins and auto pretreat system
Kornit also has kool attachments for jeans, tote bags and polo shirts....
End result is about same as others.... price of machine don;t mean print quality better because you can buy solvent printer that cost 15 thousand that prints better quality than ones that cost 150 thous.

What you pay for is for a machine which is made to run 24/7
Brother and this other company from Italy is second most pricey which run around 55 to 60 thous..

A price tag don't mean jack, I can say that first hand because I have bought over years "industrial"base machines that didn't do as nice of a job than a consumer based one 

You will have bragging rights about a Kornit and funny thing I heard was this:
A company 2 states over had a Kornit and they bought a 15thous Anajet printer as back up
There Kornit was the 195 thous one..... Someone else here also had Kornit and traded it in for a 18 thous brother


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

You'll have to print a heck of a lot of shirts just to break even with the cost of the kornit, and thats not taking into account the cost of the inks,wages,and overheads you might have.


----------



## adrenaline (Aug 1, 2008)

I have a calcualtor here from Kornit for there lease ones and you will have to do over 3200 per moth to make a salary of 60k per year and pay the machine back and that is a 2 sided print at $25 for the shirt and prints. Kornit also try to lock you into a service contarct of 3k per month if you are leasing. Thats 800 shirts per week. I am sure you would have to do alot more than what is on there calculator as well as there will be some hidden costs for sure. This is based on Aus dollar at $357,000.00 here for a Kornit plus 3k per month x36 months =over 100k total around $460k Yep thats almost half a million dollars in three years.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

I would rather buy a Mercedes AMG 55 or a Vutek UV printer... atleast I know I get money worth is reliabilty from both and a hott day on weekends


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

Statistics given out by a seller are as truthfull as by a politician.


----------



## adrenaline (Aug 1, 2008)

Well you are right. The seller over here wants to to get rid of my 2 DTG and get a Kornit. I told him that i would bet him I caould put more better quality prints out than him in the same amount of time and I wont have a house mortage hanging over my head. I personally think they are way over priced even if they are faster that $40k including more 2 more printheads 1 for each and 4 capping stations and wiper blades enough for 2 years maintaince i can do myself, against 500k for there machine with a monthly service. and if something goes wrong in between then what???. I can fix mine in 10 mins no matter what.


----------

